# Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch



## DonCamile (21. August 2007)

Hallo ,
ich suche eine Welsrute mit der man eine U-Posenmontage ausschmeissen kann vom Ufer aus ,die ich aber gleichzeitig einmal im Jahr auf einen Kutter mitnehmen kann zum Dorschfang. Sie sollte aber auch da eine sehr gute Figur machen.
Rolle ist Shakespeare Medalist Big Fish
Die Rute sollte ein gutes preisleistungsverhältnis haben Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 200 teuro.
Dachte an eine SPORTEX, TEAM WALLER WOLGA, Wallerrute, Wg. 80 lb, 2,35m 
*oder gibt es da noch was gutes preiswerteres *?


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

Du bist hier aber im Big Game Bereich.#h


----------



## DonCamile (21. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

Na für mich is das Big Game eine Rute die 2,50m Fisch aushalten muss #c


----------



## duck_68 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich suche eine Welsrute mit der man eine U-Posenmontage ausschmeissen kann vom Ufer aus ,die ich aber gleichzeitig einmal im Jahr auf einen Kutter mitnehmen kann zum Dorschfang. Sie sollte aber auch da eine sehr gute Figur machen.
> Rolle ist Shakespeare Medalist Big Fish
> Die Rute sollte ein gutes preisleistungsverhältnis haben Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 200 teuro.
> ...



Was willst Du mit diesem Stock auf dem Kutter?? Da macht jede schwere Spinnrute eine bessere Figur#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit diesem Stock auf dem Kutter?? Da macht jede schwere Spinnrute eine bessere Figur#6


Und 2 einfache Ruten für jeden Job sind sicher günstiger und besser als ein Hybrid für beides. Bei schweren Welsruten fürs KöFi-Angeln gibt es doch auch riesig viel Auswahl im Günstigsegment.



DonCamile schrieb:


> Na für mich is das Big Game eine Rute die 2,50m Fisch aushalten muss #c


Mit der Defintion hätteste aber in der letzten Diskussion um "Was ist BG?" Probleme gehabt.  
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106358

Ich hätte ja noch eine andere Defintion parat: Angeln auf Fische, die den Angler locker über Board ziehen könnten oder können. :m


----------



## guifri (22. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

also mit ner 2,5 m Rute mit 80 lbs auf dorsch kann man auf dem kutter keine gute figur hinbekommen. das sieht nicht aus und bringt auch keinen spaß|bigeyes


----------



## freibadwirt (22. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich suche eine Welsrute mit der man eine U-Posenmontage ausschmeissen kann vom Ufer aus


@ DonCamile
denke mal|kopfkratdas da 2,35 zum schmeissen sehr kurz ist .Ich persöhnlisch würde eine  Rutenlänge von 2,90 - 3,20 bevorzugen.
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

Wenn du mit einer 80lbs Rute auf einem deutschen Ostseekutter auftauchst,...

Ich sag mal lieber nix.

Ne Spinne bis 100g reicht da normalerweise aus.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

U - Posenmontagelänge je nach Gewässer/Wassertiefe dürfte bei minimum 1,50m liegen, kann locker bis zu 3 m gehen.
Um das werfen zu können (wenn also ausbringen per Boot nicht möglich/erlaubt) brauchst Du eine Rutenlänge von midestens 3,00m - bis eher 3,50m.

Je nach Montage/Posengröße und Köder kommst Du da auch schnell auf zu bewältigende Wurfgewichte von mehr als 400 Gramm.

Beim Kutterangeln (deutsche Ostsee) reichen zum leichtpilken Spinnruten mit 40 - 80 Gramm WG dicke aus, "normale" Pilkruten gehen bis oder 150 Gramm.

Zudem solte eine (Leicht)Pilkrute gewichtsmäßig das angeln über einen längeren Zeitraum erlauben, was auch die Länge auf rund um 3,00 m einschränkt. Dagegen ist das beim Ansitzangeln auf Waller komplett nebensächlich.

Fazit:
Eine "Mischrute" fürs Wallerangeln mit U - Pose vom Ufer die man auch fürs Dorschpilken (deutsche Ostsee) einsetzen kann, kann es schon rein technisch von der oben genannten Anforderungen her nicht geben!

AngelDets Tipp:


> Und 2 einfache Ruten für jeden Job sind sicher günstiger und besser als ein Hybrid für beides.


ist da sicherlich der richtige.


----------



## DonCamile (22. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

Danke schön für die Antworten insbesondere von Thomas für die gute Erklärung.
#h


----------



## Ansgar (23. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Deckung suchen marsch marsch, gleich kommt Ansgar und erklärt Dir das muß nen Hornschnabel haben.



Ja, oder dass ihm das total latte ist, was wo gepostet wird 

Aber ne Welsrute mit Dorschtauglichkeit im Big Game Bereich ist schon ne krasse Nummer... 

Aber wurde hier ja schon geklaert, dass man das vergessen kann, ne Rute zu finden, die Wallermontagen wirft und gleichzeitig sensibel genug ist fuer die durchschnittlichen 3 Pfund Dorsche auf dem Kutter mit 60gr Pilkern... 
Und nen Marlin kann man mit ner langen Welsrute auch nicht wirklich gut abdrillen, bzw mit ner Trollingrute laesst sich ne Montage nicht wirklich gut schmeissen ...

Billig aber einigermassen ok ist fuer Waller denke ich YAD, aber die ganzen Firmen im unteren bis mittleren PReissegment unterscheiden sich doch eh ueberhaupt nicht mehr. Kommen alle von den gleichen 2-3 grossen Produzenten und denn gibt es am Ende nen unterschiedlichen Firmennamen .... 
Fuer den Kutter ist es total egal - kann man auch mit allem Durchschnittsgeraet antanzen...

Aber nen 2,5m Waller soll die aushalten?? Ja klar, soll man erstmal fangen  - das war wohl etwas hoch gegriffen... Habe noch keinen 2,5m Waller gesehen - und ich war schon einige Male am Po, als ich noch in Italien lebte...
Und selbst den kann man vermutlich im Vergleich zum Thun oder Marlin vergessen - da brauch man also kein 80IBS Geraet...

Wenn ich noch mal auf Waller gehen wuerde, denn wuerde ich meine 30-50IBS Popperrute nehmen... Reicht doch aus fuer diese fiesen schleimigen behaebigen Viecher.... Okay, ist aber nur meine Meinung - und klar die ganzen 2,5m Fische reisst man damit natuerlich ab 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*

Naja,
wenn man für jeden 2,5m Waller, der bisher gefangen wurde, ne Rute gebaut hätte, wär es sicher ne sehr kleine Serie geworden.
Andererseits ist ja ein Waller vielleicht schwer, aber nicht so ne wirkliche Herausforderung im Drill. Es mag ja für viele erstmal die größte erreichbare Stückmasse sein. Das macht ihn aber nicht zum Big Gamefisch. Es mag kleinkariert klingen - und es hat überhaupt nichts mit der Arroganz von Big Game Anglern ( zu denen ich mich nicht zähle ) zu tun. Aber ich würde auch nicht mit einer Rotlachsmontage ( Wollfliege am 1/oer Haken und Tyroler Hölzl bei den Fliegnfischern rumeiern. Auch da würde sicher ein zarter Hinweis kommen...

Insofern nimm mir meinen Hinweis von oben nicht so krumm. Aber der Raubfischthread oder der Bootsanglerthread hätte dir sicher auch geholfen.


----------



## DonCamile (23. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Welsrute mit Kuttertauglichkeit auf Dorsch*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Oder meine Super Cat Rute, immerhin etwas günstiger und echt goil..|bla:
> Aber ein schweres Arbeitstier, nix zum poppern das Teil. Ja ich weiß, einige können meine Lobeshymnen auf das Teil nicht mehr hören. |bla:|bla:|bla: :m


Also die Super Cat das ist ja ein affengeiles Teil da stimme ich dir zu :q
Entschuldigt den Thread in eurem dicken dinger Bereich.
Aber ich dachte ich frage mal die die sich wirklich mit dicken Ruten auskennen. :q


----------

